

Humanities to be outlawed at public universities in Japan - zeitg3ist
http://www.japansubculture.com/humanities-to-be-outlawed-at-public-universities/

======
cjsthompson
Weren't those who invented the humanities (the romans) (ur)fascists too?
Because that Mussolini guy was greatly inspired by them to implement his
regime if my memory serves me right. Seriously, in the age of space
exploration, roman-inspired "classical education" for the ruling class
(humanities) should have been flushed down the drain long ago.

------
obstinate
Could we have a less transparently biased source?

~~~
marak830
Holy crap your not wrong! Was anyone ever thinking that was a nice level
piece? I honestly thought it was a joke at first.

~~~
obstinate
Yeah, I didn't say it casually. I'm all for a little polemic now and then but
this is just foolish.

